# Does it worry moderators when someone goes from 1 post a week to 10 post an hour?



## Blacksad (Feb 26, 2003)

It's all in the title


----------



## HellHound (Feb 27, 2003)

Why?

Is it so bad that I went from being someone who only ever posted Press Releases to actively taking a role in the community?


----------



## jgbrowning (Feb 27, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *Is it so bad that I went from being someone who only ever posted Press Releases to actively taking a role in the community? *




Yes. 

joe b.

*I swear, a man earns an ennie and suddenly thinks he should talk.  NO... work!  work!*


----------



## HellHound (Feb 27, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Jeph (Feb 27, 2003)

I went from 98 posts to over 150 in one night. So 1 to 10 doesn't bother me. And should it bother anyone, when Crothian, Kitana, and Sixchan are making upwards to 40 posts per day?


----------



## haiiro (Feb 27, 2003)

Having gone from 2 posts in twelve months to 300+ in month thirteen...I think it's a good thing.  Why should de-lurking worry the mods?


----------



## EricNoah (Feb 27, 2003)

Honestly, it makes us sing with joy.  Literally!  We all have cell phones.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 27, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Honestly, it makes us sing with joy.  Literally!  We all have cell phones. *




If that makes you sing with joy, I don't want to think what seeing Crohtian postcount would do you feel... (or I do want guess, but your Gramma wouldn't like if I write it here... )


----------



## Dinkeldog (Feb 27, 2003)

Why, Blacksad?  Do you think someone's given up on life so badly that they do nothing but post here any more?


----------



## Blacksad (Feb 27, 2003)

Dinkeldog 

So it's OK if I have crazy posting. I was worried that a sudden increase (or decrease) could trigger some kind of web alarm.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 28, 2003)

The place: EN World secret HQ, some place under the Atlantic Ocean.

_PPPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!! Web Alarm! Web Alarm! User Blacksad has gone rogue. Send EN Worlds operatives to Rennes and neutralise him. _

* Lt. Piratecat, who is our nearest agent?

* Sir, according to my sources we have an agent in a town called Brest, not far from Rennes

* Who is him? Do I know him?

* Not sure, Captain Morrus. His ID is Horacio, he is a story hour addict and one of those Hiveminders...

* Hmmmm, I'd prefer somebody more reliable, but he will have to do the job. Contact him inmediatly.

* Yessir!


----------



## Jeph (Feb 28, 2003)

Dinkeldog--If only that sentance had less truth . . .


----------



## drdevoid (Mar 1, 2003)

*Inside the mind of the guerilla poster*

Today I was all over House Rules. It's almost disturbing. Some of the guys from my gaming group check out the boards and will kid me about my occasional random post glut. I can be obsessive at times . . .

Here seems to be my MO: I tend to lurk, cloaked and viewing as a guest, for long periods of time. Then, suddenly and without provocation; I decloak and attack with vengeance. I'll drive a slightly interesting idea into the ground then ask clarifying questions that effectively (though not intentionally) just keep bumping the thread. When I finally realize the thread as come and gone, I bashfully tuck my tail between my legs and fight the urge to ask just _one_ more question . . . After that it's a lot of self doubt and bitter recrimination often involving eating Krispy Kreme donuts in an Exxon parking lot while pondering the death of the English language. I'll fill up my tank, peel out, and make my way to Mexico and freedom- horrible, horrible, freedom. I can beat it, I know I can. I won't ever post again. . .

Mercifully, my ideas seem to be getting better anyway.

-Joe


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 1, 2003)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *I went from 98 posts to over 150 in one night. So 1 to 10 doesn't bother me. And should it bother anyone, when Crothian, Kitana, and Sixchan are making upwards to 40 posts per day? *




Hey!  I only make 11 a day!

Hmm...I guess I'm not posting enough!  Must join more PbP games! Must join more PbP games! Must join more PbP games!


----------

